# Ever had a flat wash-board like stomach ?



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

Okie, so after blowing major $$$ on a gym membership last year, I realized that gyms are not meant for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But, as of now, I've lost 15 pounds and maintained it well. Infact, am losing more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully, it's all coz of some sensible things I did.

Anyhow, now the thing is, no matter how much weight I've ever lost, I have never been able to get a flat stomach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why oh why ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While I was at that gym, the instructors were able to help me with all areas except the bust and stomach of course! I've lost weight on the bust and the stomach but, the friggin tummy won't still go in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those of you who don't have naturally flat stomachs, how do you manage it ? I mean, how do you make your stomach flat ?

P.S - Ab crunches etc. all done and nothing worked


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

I do lots of crunches and leg lifts....My stomach is the only part of me that is consistent..and I have had a kiddo and a c-section


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Do you follow a daily routine Tish ?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Actually No...sad to say...I just do crunches during the day...I do as many as I can at least 2x a day....not at any certain time...But I do go to the gym religiuosly 3-4x a week and I alternate between spin class and water aerobics....I also do weights 3x a week but I work mostly my arms and back and I do lots of squats and leg lifts...
I used to have a routine...But I bore easily and I just keep doing what works ...and I drink no soda ...soda used to bloat my stomach really bad. But I think alot is genetics too...

These are my abs before I started working out religiously....I don't have a new pic ... I'll have to take one ...But I'm 40 so they may not get much flatter than they have recently gotten

My obliques are my trouble spots


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, that is what I'm talking about!! I'm 24 and my tummy cannot ever be in the same range as yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think there's something in my genes coz I did a lot of crunches and leg-lifts but, nothing worked except my legs shaping up better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll start doing crunches again ... Let's see how it goes though I highly doubt my tummy is gonna listen to me


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes it will...Just keep doing them....Your stomach will eventually respond...But make sure you are using the correct form...if you are not then they won't....Have a trainer at the gym verify you are doing them properly...the more you do and the more routine you do them is what works....Also if you have fat around your belly you are gonna need to loose that with exercise and proper diet...If you don't loose the fat you won't see the muscle firming up underneath it.


----------



## florabundance (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats on your weight loss!
At my heaviest weight (140), I always had a small waist and flat stomach. Now i'm at 120 and the weight i've lost is off of my thighs, butt, boobs. I think it's a matter of individual fat storage and genetics, but i'd say (with my completely unprofessional opinion --where's Shimmer at ?lol) to keep working on it. I think that there are dietary changes you can make, like less sugar.
Good luck


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ My Butt and thighs are the last to go....Uggghhhhh


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

You know, I have an idea Tish .... Why don't you become my instructor ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I even get half near what you have, man, I'd be the happiest person on the planet


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_You know, I have an idea .... Why don't you become my instructor ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I even get half near what you have, man, I'd be the happiest person on the planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Ahhh No...I have to force my own butt up...I used to Train when I was in my mid 20's and that was a long time ago...hell, I can't even remember the basics.....I just remember what worked for me....

I agree ask Jamie (Shimmer) for some pointers she is current and does this daily.....she always gives good advice on fitness


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Flora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need to tell you guys how I lost all the weight first. Okie, so, what was happening at the gym was that I was gaining muscles and not losing weight. My weight shifted from part to part but, didn't actually go! That was horrible plus I got a major backache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to leave ....

Anyhow, I don't have sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 None whatsoever ... If I really need some, like maybe for my cereal, I add some sugar-free (zero cal sweetener like Equal etc.) ... So, no sugar, no cheese, no butter, no soda .... I walk whenever I have the chance to ... I dance ... The best part, I drink 5-6 litres of water everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, all this is easy to do and it works coz it's not like I sacrificed something. This is how it has been always. The only major addition being WATER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll wait for Jamie to come on ... Let's see what she suggests for my fat-ass fat


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^^ You are doing great!!!! and that is wonderful....Again I think genetics plays a part in certain muscle structure....But I could be wrong....But hopefully you will be able to get on a routine that gives you the results you desire....

Do you have extra skin there from loosing all the weight or is your belly just not firming up?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

I have extra skin ... Yes ... Plus stretch-marks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems like firm skin just sitting there doing nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A round stomach


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok Lets ask Shimmer...But with my aunt she lost like 80-100 lbs but she did have to have a tummy tuck in order to get hers firm from that much weight loss...I hope this is not the case for you...But she had tried everything as well...I am not sure when it comes to this....so.... I back peddles out before I give incorrect info....

But just keep working on it...Have you asking a doctor if it could be firmed up by exercise....I went to a PS right after I had my c-section and he said no you do not need a tummy tuck this can be firmed up by exercise...Maybe you should get a professional opinion....most consultations are free..at least they were 6 years ago


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

My height is 5'4" and my weight is 130 pounds as of now (Will check again later). The gym I went to, was a HE kinda place. They had doctor consultations before taking up people. When she checked me, I told her my problem areas. She told me that I have the easy-kinda fat (maybe she coined the term for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). She said drinking lots of water alone will make you lose all the excess weight (turned out to be true). She said your tummy should go in with crunches and you don't need any procedures.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^^ Great!!! you just need to find the right exercise then....Thats great news....I had the easy fat too LOL


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

But, still Tish, you have one hell of a body for what you claim to be your age


----------



## kittykit (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 
My obliques are my trouble spots 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...yPhotos029.jpg
http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...yPhotos106.jpg_

 
You're fit, Tish! Give me that body!! *lol*

I go to gym not to lose weight (I'm 5'7 and 152lbs) but to stay healthy and to tone my muscle. I've excess fat around my belly that I need to get rid off!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Welcome to the club


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 19, 2009)

This thread makes me feel depressed...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Hun, you're preggo, it's okie for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'mon, cheer up


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

um, my stomach is flat when i stand up LMAO


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 19, 2009)

Damn, Tish.. hot mama!! I admire your dedication, it's definitely paid off!

I just need a swift kick in the ass.. my tummy is my trouble area, and I KNOW I can do it, weight comes off easily for me.. I just can't get my butt up and do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need a trainer, seriously I think that would be the only way because like Tish said you gotta be sure you are doing it in proper form or else it's not going to give you the full benefit. 


OK this thread is making me want to get up and do crunches, lol.. I NEED to be in a bikini by the summer. I wanna flaunt my shit all over the beach, dammit! haha


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok here's the thing on stummies:

Crunches are basically bogus, they'll strengthen, but only to a point. You can have abs o rock, but if there's a layer over them, they won't be  visible. 

It's HARD for a woman to have flat/washboard abs.  Our body naturally retains more fat than a man's body does, and our fat placement can sometimes be stickier than we'd really like.  

The things that I've done that have really changed my abs and my overall physique include:
Diet - Change it. Eat cleaner.  If it's processed, saturated, etc., I try to avoid it (though lately I've been really bad, I admit).  Stay away from cokes, sugars, simple starches, etc.  If you're hungry, eat.  If you're not...don't.  Don't eat because you're bored, socializing, watching tv, etc.

Activity - I loathe crunches.  Deadlifts, SQUATS, v-sits, pole dance, climbing...those are my activities. Oh and softball.  Basically I'm saying grab the weights and learn how to use them and actually lift the things.  Especially the ones that aren't covered in bright pink foam.  I deadlift 30 lbs more than my body weight.  It's a beautiful thing.

Bulking up - No. Not going to happen.  What lots of women perceive as "zoinks bulky!" is actually just their body becoming stronger than it's ever been, but not by any stretch bulky. It's not bulky, it's just different.  You have to train to be bulky.

Body fat - that's what's going to show or hide your abs.  Lower it with HIIT cardio.


stumptuous.com

WONDERFUL site.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

HUmmmmm crunches work for me......Thats weird....Not gonna stop doing them because when i do I can tell


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 19, 2009)

I had amazing abs at one point when I was in the middle of doing my hardcore work out....Then i got hit by the "Break up" bug and it was really awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Now I am back on track, and I am using spark people and its FANTASTIC! 

I also think (don't shoot me) Tae-Bo works wonders too , I also do a lot of pilates, walking my dog, and rebounding/trampoling.  I have just got back in to pole dancing too!

Well if anyone wants to be workout buddies I have msn, sparkpeople, facebook, skype and AIM. Lol.... 

My problem is my hips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, if anyone has tips for that it would be appreciated, cardio just is not cutting it currently. But every woman has a fat store somewhere and mine just has to be there.

Another trick I learnt to get a good stomach is to be conscious of your core muscles, when I walk I am always holding in my core muscles, or when stuck in traffic i will squeeze and release...Think pelvic floor exercises but for your abs! Pilates will teach you this, and I am a firm worshiper of Marie Windsor. As sad as that may be!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

i really like standing crunches. i hate getting on the floor. poor range of motion for me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i really like standing crunches. i hate getting on the floor. poor range of motion for me._

 
I like those too!! Easier on my back


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

damn. i need to pull out my turbo jam dvd's lol. i love that workout. its muy fun.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 19, 2009)

I had washboard abs before I hit puberty, I was a scrawny wirey little kid. Of course I was in gymnastics before, during, and for a couple of years after puberty, so my abs stayed very close to flat. Now, I like them. The abs themselves are flat, I just have a bit of fat over them. And you know what?? I think it looks sexy. So there. 

My friend Colin calls it a baby pouch. Lets face it, evolution thinks we all need one.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i really like standing crunches. i hate getting on the floor. poor range of motion for me._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I like those too!! Easier on my back_

 
Okie, you guys, what are standing crunches ? And how do you do those ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My back has issues now as I told you ... So, I can't do weights Jamie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to find something that has more of an impact on the front side (stomach), rather than the back side (back)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 19, 2009)

^Planks will be good for that.

I came pretty close at one time. I was more into working out than I am now, even though I exercise just about every day.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll try planks on the weekend ... Let's see if I'm able to hold those nice


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I'll try planks on the weekend ... Let's see if I'm able to hold those nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I often find the dolphin pose, and side planks a lot easier. I am trying to build my tummy in not out, its hard for me to pull in my stomach during the plank (Well for me it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I think it may be building muscle out not in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Try some pilates....

YouTube - Winsor Pilates

Its all on you tube now


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, you guys are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know what my day off this week is gonna be spent doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You know, I was also wondering if I'll be able to hold the planks ... Anyhow, I'll see if I can do Pilates


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 19, 2009)

I was thinking of trying Hip Hop abs....Saw it on TV in the US and just found it on You tube...I may give it a go because apparently its meant to give you great abs?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Standing crunches....The way I like best is 
I use the bars at the gym that you do body lifts on...and raise your bent knees up to your tummy ...will slightly bending your back forward

My trainer also has me stand with my arms straight out to my side and bend down, back straight as possible until my boobs touch my slightly bent knees and hold for about 5 sec....so hard to explain but I hope you get the picture


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

I get it Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so gonna try these too


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I was thinking of trying Hip Hop abs....Saw it on TV in the US and just found it on You tube...I may give it a go because apparently its meant to give you great abs?_

 
Kayte, send me the link too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And when you try these, let me know how well they work ...


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Kayte, send me the link too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And when you try these, let me know how well they work ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YouTube - hip hop abs - learn to dance- pt.1.mpg

I think thats it...


----------



## Lapis (Mar 19, 2009)

I used to but not anymore, it was natural and aided by lifting weights, playing volleyball and swimming, plus I walked a lot after I had my first child my body bounced back, then work/play etc, I gained.
Before I had my toddler I did belly dancing that worked pretty good altho I still had a layer of tummy fat.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 19, 2009)

Well the things that worked for me are:

Running
Tae-Bo
Pilates
Free weights

And as soon as my lil bun's done cooking, I'm right back on them with a vengence. I want MILF status, LOL!!!

I bought Belly Dance dvd's too cus I did it in high school, but I didn't find they did anything to help my abs... It was just a fun workout...


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_So, no sugar, *no cheese*, no butter, no soda ...._


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 19, 2009)

I have never ever had a flat stomach a day in my life. Not even when I had a eating disorder and only weighed 75-80 lbs at age 12 1/2. I was skinny every but I still had that layer of I guess what you could call baby fat on my belly. Wasn't that bad but it was still there to me and I just wanted it gone.

Fast forward 6 years, I'm out of shape right now but trying to get more daily activity in my life and then start working out (starting a new job has me worn out!). I doubt I'll have an amazing stomach ever really unless I go under the knife or something. It's just not in my genes either. We (my mom and the females on her side of the family) to have most of our fat around our belly, hips, and thighs area.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 19, 2009)

I did once have super flat and defined abs, but it was due to self-deprecation, and in no way healthy.

In college I did have pretty sweet abs, although nowhere as killer as they were a couple years before that.  Pilates, yoga and cardio was responsible for those sweet college abs.


----------



## obentick (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I have never ever had a flat stomach a day in my life. Not even when I had a eating disorder and only weighed 75-80 lbs at age 12 1/2. I was skinny every but I still had that layer of I guess what you could call baby fat on my belly. Wasn't that bad but it was still there to me and I just wanted it gone.

Fast forward 6 years, I'm out of shape right now but trying to get more daily activity in my life and then start working out (starting a new job has me worn out!). I doubt I'll have an amazing stomach ever really unless I go under the knife or something. It's just not in my genes either. We (my mom and the females on her side of the family) to have most of our fat around our belly, hips, and thighs area._

 
You know I have the same problem, its like I know its there but others can not notice. Oh well lets love our bodies.


----------



## obentick (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Well the things that worked for me are:

Running
Tae-Bo
Pilates
Free weights

And as soon as my lil bun's done cooking, I'm right back on them with a vengence. I want MILF status, LOL!!!

I bought Belly Dance dvd's too cus I did it in high school, but I didn't find they did anything to help my abs... It was just a fun workout..._

 
You know I love the Tae- Bo and my mission is to own all of the dvds. But so far I love the book camp one.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I have never ever had a flat stomach a day in my life. Not even when I had a eating disorder and only weighed 75-80 lbs at age 12 1/2. I was skinny every but I still had that layer of I guess what you could call baby fat on my belly. Wasn't that bad but it was still there to me and I just wanted it gone.

Fast forward 6 years, I'm out of shape right now but trying to get more daily activity in my life and then start working out (starting a new job has me worn out!). I doubt I'll have an amazing stomach ever really unless I go under the knife or something. It's just not in my genes either. We (my mom and the females on her side of the family) to have most of our fat around our belly, hips, and thighs area._

 
You just have a predisposition to store fat there, but you can control it mostly. If you do want a really flat stomach, it's not impossible, so don't give up if it's what you really want. You'll just have to work harder than some other girls. I have the same thing and it's not impossible for me to have a flat stomach.


----------



## obentick (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_You just have a predisposition to store fat there, but you can control it mostly. If you do want a really flat stomach, it's not impossible, so don't give up if it's what you really want. You'll just have to work harder than some other girls. I have the same thing and it's not impossible for me to have a flat stomach._

 
That is true, becuase some days my stomach is in the best shape and flat, and some days I feel like i am bloated and like I am gaining weight but my weight is the same.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Honestly, I don't even know if I could ever have a flat stomach ... The time I'd spent gymming, I'd worked really nice and hard ... And everytime I've really lost weight, every part has been pretty okie except you know what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My problem areas - boobs too big for my body, the muscles exactly at the back-side of the boobs (that area is weird - lots of fat/ muscle there!) and the stomach. Haven't been able to get these to work with me


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 20, 2009)

I blame this topic for not being able to move my stomach without it hurting this morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I did some pole dancing last night, running, and pilates...Phew!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Blame all you want hun, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you! Good job


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 20, 2009)

I so do not lol... but I'm on anti-depressants which have made me gain about 15kgs.
I'm fairly active though, I do 5 weight classes a week, ride most days and also walk the dogs (which isn't very far for the moment, we just got a puppy so he can only really last 10 minutes). Not to mention I'm completely addicted to the wii fit board.


----------



## n_c (Mar 20, 2009)

Never. I was a teen mom. Before I had my child i was not into exercising so no. I do however have excess skin and stretchmarks...so pretty


----------



## Lapis (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I so do not lol... but I'm on anti-depressants which have made me gain about 15kgs.
I'm fairly active though, I do 5 weight classes a week, ride most days and also walk the dogs (which isn't very far for the moment, we just got a puppy so he can only really last 10 minutes). Not to mention I'm completely addicted to the wii fit board._

 
lol hoola hooping the abs into shape, lol
love me wii fit, hate the sound it makes when I step on hooooooooooo


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I so do not lol... but I'm on anti-depressants which have made me gain about 15kgs.
I'm fairly active though, I do 5 weight classes a week, ride most days and also walk the dogs (which isn't very far for the moment, we just got a puppy so he can only really last 10 minutes). Not to mention I'm completely addicted to the wii fit board._

 
OMG me too....I got a wii fit board for Christmas and I love Pilates on that thing!!!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I never have because I've always been on the heavier side BUT since end of October I've currently dropped 30 lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All due to the right way to eat and working out like there is NO tomorrow. I just decided that I wanted to change myself for health concerns etc. 
So I actually don't do basic crunches at all and I haven't done them ONCE during this change. It's partly due to the fact that they won't benefit me at this point. 

I have to work HARD on them. I LOVE using the exercise ball for multiple tummy exercises.  Well I love and HATE them. I mean they are a solid workout and you really feel these exercises and it's not much fun in the beginning because of the sore factor but now I strive for that soreness because I KNOW it's working. 

My Ileum body fat measurement (the portion above the hip bone) went from 55 to 25 so far!!!! =) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are some of the core exercises that I do. 

Jackknife with ball 
Kneeling roll out with ball
Modified plank
Ball curl
Oblique crunches (but ON the ball!)

I say some because I can't remember what the other ones are called lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are awesome to do and you can do them at home as well! I'll figure out what the other exercises are called if your curious to know them. =) 

I WILL have a fit healthy body! (one daaayyyyyy fo shooo) lol


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_Oh my goodness, I never have because I've always been on the heavier side BUT since end of October I've currently dropped 30 lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All due to the right way to eat and working out like there is NO tomorrow. I just decided that I wanted to change myself for health concerns etc. 
So I actually don't do basic crunches at all and I haven't done them ONCE during this change. It's partly due to the fact that they won't benefit me at this point. 

I have to work HARD on them. I LOVE using the exercise ball for multiple tummy exercises.  Well I love and HATE them. I mean they are a solid workout and you really feel these exercises and it's not much fun in the beginning because of the sore factor but now I strive for that soreness because I KNOW it's working. 

My Ileum body fat measurement (the portion above the hip bone) went from 55 to 25 so far!!!! =) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are some of the core exercises that I do. 

Jackknife with ball 
Kneeling roll out with ball
Modified plank
Ball curl
Oblique crunches (but ON the ball!)

I say some because I can't remember what the other ones are called lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are awesome to do and you can do them at home as well! I'll figure out what the other exercises are called if your curious to know them. =) 

I WILL have a fit healthy body! (one daaayyyyyy fo shooo) lol_

 

Wooo go girl!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Anyone on spark people? Need some buddies on there!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

You go GlitterGeet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 30 pounds gone ??!! Wow! Well, if I lose 30, I'll be malnutritioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully, my weight is at a wonderful point and I feel great. The only things I'm looking towards are body toning stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's how maybe my stomach is gonna lose what it has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kayte, what's Spark


----------



## Hilly (Mar 21, 2009)

i had a nice bod when i played soccer in HS...my stomach was great.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm on SP. 

Spark people is a site for people who want to improve/maintain fitness and weight. It has a nutrition tracker, fitness tracker, message boards etc that are really helpful.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 21, 2009)

I love the step activities on the wii fit board. Though I get very competitive against my family, so we are always trying to beat each others scores. Last weekend i went to the 8am weight class, then went home and spent 53minutes on the wii fit board lol, i could have went longer but I knew I'd regret it lol.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sounds like fun


----------



## GlitterGeet (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Wooo go girl!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
Lol... thaankk you!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_You go GlitterGeet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 30 pounds gone ??!! Wow! Well, if I lose 30, I'll be malnutritioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully, my weight is at a wonderful point and I feel great. The only things I'm looking towards are body toning stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's how maybe my stomach is gonna lose what it has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kayte, what's Spark  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haa haa thanks! Shoot I have 30-40 more to go to be in the proper range for my height! 

But if you're body toning you should also get a stability ball and do core exercises with it. If you go online to see the type of core exercises they offer you'll be like dannnnggg. Lol. The ball just allows more mobility/flexibility of your muscles when you do the exercises so you work the portion you need to TO the FUllest! =)
Plus since you said the gym isn't flying with you, these are all done at home! =)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

But, if I fall off of the ball, I'll go dannnnggggg all over again!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 22, 2009)

I did when I was about 12 and took 9 or 10 dance classes a week, including a stretch and strengthening class.

I now have a bit of a tummy and I'm working hard at losing it. I've been going to the gym and sweating my tushy off multiple times a week with strength training and cario. Although that taco bell tonight did not help...


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh chocolate is my biggest hurdle. I have a pretty good diet I don't drink, smoke, eat take away, drink soda, coffee, rarely juice, I drink heaps of water and exercise. But chocolate is something i cannot give up lol.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all have our vices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You gotta keep one!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah exactly. I'm sure people in the supermarket but think wow she eats a lot of chocolate but i find its best to buy a small bar every day from the supermarket then buy a fun size packet (with the intention of having one a day) and end up eating all 12 bars in one go lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## dollypink (Mar 22, 2009)

yea when i was 17..... then beer & curries moved into my world haha


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 22, 2009)

Jamie, that's awesome ... Thanks!


----------



## sundaram (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollypink* 

 
_yea when i was 17..... then beer & curries moved into my world haha_

 
haha, me too


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting those, Jamie! I've been dying to buy a ball and try the last two.

Personally, my favorite ab move ever is the bicycle, as well as cardio to burn the fat. It works the upper and lower abs, as well as the obliques all in one move. I've always seen the best results when I do them.

Here's a youtube link for anyone who has no idea how to do one: YouTube - Ab Isolation Exercises : The Bicycle Ab Exercise


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting all the great stuff guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My focus is changing these days ... I'm letting go of this fad for sometime as I have an op coming up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, it's on friday


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Thanks for posting all the great stuff guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My focus is changing these days ... I'm letting go of this fad for sometime as I have an op coming up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, it's on friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good luck! 

And when you're all done with your op, good luck with all the change and fitness. I'm trying hard too, hopefully it will work for us!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It WILL work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly, I just wanna stay fit and healthy the way I am now even if my tummy doesn't go in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wanna keep this weight and maybe lose some more ... G'luck to us


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It WILL work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly, I just wanna stay fit and healthy the way I am now even if my tummy doesn't go in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wanna keep this weight and maybe lose some more ... G'luck to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


I'd much rather be healthy on the inside than have a rockin' body and be totally unhealthy inside. 

I want to just tone up. Kim Kardashian is my ideal body! I just want curves but a flat tummy.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea, Kim is a nice example 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, curves rock! And you're right about toning up. Once you've lost weight, it's like all that stretched skin doesn't know what to do and where to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You intend to lose more weight ?


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Exactly- and I've noticed from losing a few pounds my cellulite got a lot more prominant. I need to focus now on muscle building and toning up my body.

I wouldn't mind losing a few more pounds. How about you?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, I'm 5'4" and weigh 130 pounds right now ... I checked this more than a week back and I feel I've lost more, so, I'll check again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not stressing over losing more though coz I look and feel so much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much do you wanna lose based on your stats ?


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, that's great! It's SO much better to feel better then just look aestetically pleasing. I've felt a little bit better, hopefully when I start doing more weights I'll feel better.

I'm 5'1" and was 133 at my heaviest. I'm now about 120 and wouldn't mind losing a few more pounds. My mom was 5'2" and 102 pounds back in the day- I'm pretty jealous!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, you're doing pretty good yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't even compare to moms, they were like always WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know, weights really help IMO. Back in my gymming days, I'd lost amazing inches on my triceps and I was mighty pleased


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm lucky because I'm in my 20s and I'm thin, so my stomach is very flat. After my surgery, I lost weight and never put it back so it remains flat. However, once I have a meal, it will be bloated and takes a while before it goes flat again. I swim leisurely and have a healthy diet. The one tip I personally find useful is to hold in your stomach whenever you walk and sit. This will tone your muscles and improve your posture too. This is how I got my muscles at my stomach (are they called abs). They are just barely visible.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah I'm only 21 and my body recovers quite well so I really enjoy weight training. If I could I'd do it every day I would, I find it really energizes me.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't recommend weight training everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Esp, if you're not planning on building muscle but, intend to lose weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alternately works good enough though


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah that's exactly why I don't lol. I'm thinking of starting pilates too. Though had a pretty lazy one today lol.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Happens to us all! I'm yawning here at work


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 24, 2009)

I got some protein tablets through the post today, I am only taking 1 a day because...Well...I have seen what they CAN do to you in Med school, but they are okay for a supplement after a muscle work out, in extreme moderation. But I am trying to get most of my protein from food, however I am not much of a meat eater, thank god for fish and veg .

Also decided to cut out carbs a little, and it seems to have worked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am working so hard on getting a flat tummy for the summer  Wieee....

Anyone on sparkpeople?! I need buddies on there :-( Im all alone!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, I thought I'd throw this out there.

I read in Fitness magazine that women who eat nuts compaired to women who don't had a lot less belly fat. Apparently there's some sort of nutrient or what-not in nuts that help lose specifically belly fat. They recommend eating an ounce of nuts a day- that equals to about a handful of almonds.

I've been doing it for a little while (wanted to try it before I posted it on here) and noticed a difference, along with eating well, cardio and exercise. I'm going to continue doing this, I'll let you guys know how it is long term.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Okie, that sounds totally weird ... But, hey if it's working


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 24, 2009)

I was so skeptical but now I believe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 May not work for everyone but it's working for me.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Am glad for you ... I guess we all somehow end up finding that one weird thing that works for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I drink water as if it's gonna leave earth forever in a second


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 24, 2009)

Point of note:
In order to tighten in and support the area where a woman most usually has her 'pooch', exercises that work the lower transverse abdominal muscles have to be done.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 24, 2009)

I try to drink as much water as I can and I rarely drink soda.

And Shimmer, that's where my pooch is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always try to do lower ab exercises- they're always the hardest.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Umm, thanks Jamie, but ... I think I'll have to google "lower transverse abdominal muscles" first ... I'm so bad at this


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, okie so that means lower ab ... Gotcha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know Kelly, the doc at my gym had told me water works readily for people with the "easy-fat" ... I drink 5-6 litres of water per day ... How much do you have ?


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 24, 2009)

So today I did 2 sets, with 20 reps in each of the following: 

Squats  
Modified Plank  
Reverse Crunch 
Dumbbell Side Bends 
T Stand 
Hip Flexor  
Calf Raises with Chair  
Bicycle Crunches  
Crunches  
Bridge-Ups  
Banana  
Modified Side Plank  
Back Extension 
Lying Leg Curls 
Dumbbell Crunches  
Airplane Pose  
Hip Flexor & Extension  
Lying Adduction 
Dumbbell Squats  
Lying Abduction 
Forward Lunges with Dumbbells  
Standing Abduction  
Standing Adduction 
Wide Leg Squats with Dumbbell    

Allready starting to feel the burn! And I think some of these are lower body exercises, but if you use the pilates videos, pull in your core while doing these and you will notice a difference.

I think drinking water is one of the best ways to encourage weight loss and help to build up. When it comes to weight loss, water can also help you feel fuller and when you lose water through increased sweating, you need to replace it.

"Most people today drink way too many of their calories from other beverages like soda, juice, flavored coffees and teas, sports drinks, fruit drinks, artificially-sweetened drinks, etc. Drinking 8 cups of plain water a day—in place of, not in addition to—these caloric beverages can help with weight management. Plus, most of these beverages don't offer any health benefits, while water does."


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 25, 2009)

I went to my body pump class today, was so good. Really got me sweating. Though I'm not losing weight at all, which is kind of annoying me but I know my body, it takes a long time for me to lose weight and hopefully gaining muscle.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I went to my body pump class today, was so good. Really got me sweating. Though I'm not losing weight at all, which is kind of annoying me but I know my body, it takes a long time for me to lose weight and hopefully gaining muscle._

 
Weight loss comes mostly from your diet. You could have the best work out day, but if you eat too much, the work out is not going to show on the scale. 

Jumping rope is a really good exercise. It's fun and burns tons of calories and it's cheap.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh i do eat well, I'm actually not a big eater at all and have healthy foods and plenty of water. I'm on anti-depressants which could be another reason, they cause problems with metabolism and appetite. I don't drive either so i'm always walking or riding my bike around town, not to mention i walk the dogs. We have a 35kg labrador and it can be like pulling/being pulled by weights at times lol.

I have heaps of time til next summer which is a bonus, yay for jumpers lol.


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 25, 2009)

I envy everyone here! I respect anyone who can get themselves to a gym.
I always joke that if I die and am sent to Hell, cardio machines and any form of exercise will be waiting for me.


----------

